

Rate my startup: FaxIns.com, like Reddit for undigitized content - bdr
http://www.faxins.com/

======
ivankirigin
Good chance for everyone to try <http://hellofax.com/>

And upmod the psychobox

<http://www.faxins.com/item/6/>

<http://dropbox.com/404>

------
tangobravo
I sent something and it didn't appear so I thought the joke was that it is
static content and you did this to privately see what people send. My second
submission was posted quickly. I'm pretty sure I sent them to the same number.

Update: latency seems to vary but both posts went up

~~~
slewis
Yeah we're a little concerned about the fax receiving service: interfax if
anyone's interested. We've seen fragments coming in a few times and heard one
report of a fax that didn't go through.

------
cambriar
I like it. I've never actually sent a fax out in my life, but for those who
have one would probably enjoy the anonymity of this.

It would be fun to read love notes, breakup letters or random hate notes this
way.

Great job!

------
powertower
I get that this is an April Fools joke, but I can still see this taking off!

~~~
ABrandt
It is? My first thought was actually "brilliant!" I can see how this
implementation is a bit of a joke, but there is a bigger issue here. There's
still a disconnect between the digital and physical world. I think any attempt
to merge the two a little more is a win.

------
markkat
Awesome. Testing spam filter. :)

------
MrVitaliy
FaxIns, FaxOuts, you can't explain that.

